# Wallace Lake Trout



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Im thinking of going ice fishing and wondering if they have had the 2nd stocking of trout yet. I know its sometime the end of this month.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

I was there yesterday. I saw three trout pulled out in a little over an hour. The weekly Rocky River fishing report has not been updated because the guy who does it is out of the office this week. I emailed clemetparks.com and will update you if I hear back about when the lake will be stocked.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'll be there tomorrow in a black frabil or moving around on bucket (red guidewear and vexilar bibs), I stopped yesterday and talked to a guy I've seen a couple times this winter it was only 2 inches a couple days ago. I threw my auger and spud in the truck this morning I'm going to check thickness after work a friend wants a report and I'm curious as well to see how much it grew the past couple days. I'm thinking 4

Thanks for emailing them,I haven't seen an update on facebook or on cleveland.com Darcy usually ads that info to his report.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Yesterday, I had asked an ice fisherman before he left. He told me 2 to 3 inches of ice. Guys were walking out there without using Ice Spuds to test...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Jim u drive a green ford contour 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingjohn (Jun 1, 2009)

The ranger that updates the rocky river report was involved in a serious car accident about 10 days ago and is still in the hospital recovering. his old reports will list the dates for stockings


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Wallace lake got 850lbs on Wednesday. Any reports on how thick the ice is? If its good i think we r going there.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

It's probably going to be around 3-3 1/2 of hard clear I know guys have been on it the last two days. I'm checking after work I have an auger with me I'll post.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/Main/FishingReport.aspx


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> Jim u drive a green ford contour
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No. I drive an older Red Chevy Impala.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I just got back from Wallace. Ice is crap in my opinion. I went out and the thickest I saw was 2.5" and it was mostly white, maybe 1/2" of clear. I didn't last very long, water was coming out of the open holes as you walked by. Also overheard that a guy went through about 15 minutes before I got there. Careful out there...


----------



## RWODGIK (Mar 9, 2009)

Wallace is always good after the stockings around the area they put them in. Has anyone caught trout out of the deep side?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for the report....you guys saved me a drive tomorrow.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I stopped by for a bit ice not great my hole was real close to the walk off on the north side I had a legit 3 1/2 but it was sloppy and cracking where people were walking by the group of guys. Definitely needs to to improve. It was borderline fish able. I'm a big dude I wasn't walking around that's for sure.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

There was a group of about 15 guys standing pretty close to each other talking about how unsafe the ice was and how someone just went through... Might wanna spread out a little bit... 

I wasn't moving around much at all either and it took me about 10 minutes to come to the conclusion that I should be sitting in my truck and on my way home


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I guess I won't be fishing Wallace Lake for a while. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> There was a group of about 15 guys standing pretty close to each other talking about how unsafe the ice was and how someone just went through... Might wanna spread out a little bit...
> 
> I wasn't moving around much at all either and it took me about 10 minutes to come to the conclusion that I should be sitting in my truck and on my way home




That lake always scared me, the ice is so unpredictable because a river runs through it, the Rocky River warms it.
Both you and Jigging Jim aren't far from Ledge or Judges lakes in Hinckley, have you tried them? I always found the ice on them much better. Even Ranger lake in Strongsville is usually much better and they stock them the same time as Wallace, even though Ranger is full of dink gills.


----------



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

Just drove by Wallace this morning. Looked like over a dozen guys fishing the middle section across from the old stone dock. Must be thick enough to hold that many so close together.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

That's right where they were standing yesterday. The guy went through right there...

Never fished those lakes Bajuski, may have to check them out though.


----------



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

what a difference 10 hours makes.....
drove by again a few hours ago and there was all kinds of open water at the south end. a great indicator that even the middle section really wasnt/isnt that safe.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I drove by at 430 and saw anglers fishing on the north side and snow on the south side on top of the ice. When did u drve by?


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

Just an FYI... The guy who updates the Metroparks fishing reports will be out quite awhile. He was in a vey, very serious car accident a few weeks ago and will have a long, long recovery. I know this because I was his dock partner at Copper Kettle a couple years ago.
Prayers for his recovery would be most appreciated.
His name is Mike Durkalec and is the "fisheries biologist" for Cleveland Metroparks.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Do they still stock Ranger lake?


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

I was told by the guy who does the stocking that they do still stock because there is a dedicated group of guys who like to fish Ranger Lake.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info!!


----------

